#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ για την τριετία 2014-2016 ο Χρήστος Σπίρτζης της ΔΗ.ΣΥ.Μ.

## Xάρης

Πρόεδρος: Χρήστος Σπίρτζης (ΔΗ.ΣΥ.Μ.)
Α' Αντιπρόεδρος: Θόδωρος Σεραφίδης (Ελ.Ε.Μ.) ο οποίος επικράτησε του Παναγιώτη Αντιβαλίδη, επίσης μέλους της Ελ.ΕΜ.

Αναλυτικά τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας και δηλώσεις του προέδρου του ΤΕΕ Χ.Σπίρτζη, ΕΔΩ.

Οι διαδικασίες δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί, τις επόμενες μέρες θα εκλεγούν και οι:
_ Β' Αντιπρόεδρος,
_ Γενικός Γραμματέας,
_ Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Γραμματέας 
της Δ.Ε. (Διοικούσας Επιτροπής).

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι:
α) στις πρόσφατες εκλογές του ΤΕΕ ψήφισε μόνο το 30% των ενεργών μελών, *αποχή=70%*,
β) στη Β' και καθοριστική ψηφοφορία για τη θέση του προέδρου του ΤΕΕ ψήφισαν μόνο τα 160 από τα 200 μέλη της αντιπροσωπείας ("βουλής") των μηχανικών, ποσοστό 80%, *αποχή 20%*,

γ) από τους 160 που ψήφισαν μόνο οι 80 επέλεξαν τον Σπίρτζη, δηλαδή το 50% ή αν προτιμάτε το 40% των μελών της αντιπροσωπείας ή (να το πάμε ακόμα παραπέρα), οι αντιπρόσωποι *μόλις του 12% των ενεργών μελών του ΤΕΕ*.

----------

